# Spring Holiday Hours...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just to let you know, the office will be closed Monday & Tuesday due to the Bank Holidays.

Normal office hours of 9am to 5pm resumes on Wednesday 6th June.

There is a street party outside the office on Tuesday, so with patriotism in mind, i've given in and put a flag up. All the bunting was sold out 










Have a good weekend all!


----------

